
Google and Facebook Team Up to Open Source the Gear Behind Their Empires - rey12rey
http://www.wired.com/2016/03/google-facebook-designing-open-source-data-center-gear-together/
======
franciscop
Not only Google and Facebook [1]:

Facebook, Intel, Google, Apple, Microsoft, Rackspace, Cisco, Juniper Networks,
Goldman Sachs, Fidelity, Lenovo and Bank of America

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_Compute_Project](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_Compute_Project)

